# Ljepi Pozdrav Iz Croatie



## tomek (Jan 28, 2009)

ljpi pozdrav iz croatie imam tank 200x70x60 i 10 red bely pirana.filtracija dva filter po 2 tis litara i pimpa 2 tis za cirkulaciju.ribe su stare god i 3 mjeseca.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

tomek said:


> ljpi pozdrav iz croatie imam tank 200x70x60 i 10 red bely pirana.filtracija dva filter po 2 tis litara i pimpa 2 tis za cirkulaciju.ribe su stare god i 3 mjeseca.


I ran this through Google Translater:

"ljpi greetings from Croatia Imam tank 200x70x60 and 10 red Belye pirana.filtracija two filters by 2 thousand liters and Pimpa 2 cirkulaciju.ribe tis for the old year and 3 months"











Moved to Piranha Discussion


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

What?????


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Welcome To PFury


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> ljpi pozdrav iz croatie imam tank 200x70x60 i 10 red bely pirana.filtracija dva filter po 2 tis litara i pimpa 2 tis za cirkulaciju.ribe su stare god i 3 mjeseca.


I ran this through Google Translater:

"ljpi greetings from Croatia Imam tank 200x70x60 and 10 red Belye pirana.filtracija two filters by 2 thousand liters and Pimpa 2 cirkulaciju.ribe tis for the old year and 3 months"











Moved to Piranha Discussion
[/quote]

I got

"Greetings from croatia. I have a tank that measures 200x70x60 with 10 red bellied piranhas. The filtration is done by 2 filters each running 2000 litres per hour? The tank is a year and 3 months old."

Any ways welcome to piranha fury and i hope you know some english if you have questions or theres some members here that speak Croatian.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome my friend


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## tomek (Jan 28, 2009)

greeting you svima.zanima me how can I put pictures on the aquarium forum?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

tomek said:


> greeting you svima.zanima me how can I put pictures on the aquarium forum?


 Hit reply, Under the white text box hit "browse" and find the pics you want to upload. Then hit the "upload" button then go to "manage attachnments" above and hit the little green things on the left of each image you uploaded. After this you should see some text codes for the image in square brackets like []

When posting multiple images post the image codes like this
[fgsdfdsf]
[fdsgsfg]
[fgsfgsfgh]
[hdghdgh]...

NOT like:

[hfhsgfdfhs] [dfhsdhsdf] [hfdshdf] [hsdfhgsf] [hsfgsfh]

I look forward to seeing you pics. If you need more help im sure somebody can further explain it.


----------



## tomek (Jan 28, 2009)

behold, I finally managed to put that pictures.ples moderator to erase those images before.thanks


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Very nice how big is that tank?

That stand looks sketchy as hell haha. Very nice looking tank though, i would kill for something like that.

What do you feed em?


----------



## tomek (Jan 28, 2009)

the aquarium is 240 galona.feeds them sa.lignjama, fish and meat


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

welcome and nice tank with a load of plants.......


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice tank and I love your set up man!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great looking setup you have, welcome to the site


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice setup








I'm lovin' the plants


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice setup, looks great







oh and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Awesome setup!!!!who would of guessed you have 10 reds in there, they spend a lot of time hiding. You can only see 2-3 at a time cause of all the cover you provided for them. I like how your tanks all planted.

WELCOME TO P-FURY MATE!!!


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

wooooow lovely tank and piranhas, they look very happy
welkome to PFURY


----------



## tomek (Jan 28, 2009)

tank is about 900l and filtration is 2 filters 2000l each and circulation pump 2 pieces 2000l each.in tank is gravel for flowers,and on top of the gravel is sand granulation 3-5mm.plant setup is amazonicus 2pieces,criptas,lemons,valliesneria.i didn't give too much atention on planting scedual,beacuse of that fishes feel safer.
i give plants co2 from botlle,and fertilliser tabs.i want to pu geryi or sanchezi and caribei in tank,but here in Croatia is inposibille to find,and red belly was a problem,i find them in another country,put them behind seats to cross the border,here in croatia law says piranha are illegal .
[21:13:30] jovovic petar: i am glad that u like my tank,greetings from Croatia


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Uff!! that's a stunning setup mate, welcome to PFury...


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

hehe!! bok tomek! Welcome to p-fury! kaj jos uvijek imas one oscare s piranama?


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

Armand_caribe said:


> Uff!! that's a stunning setup mate, welcome to PFury...


he,he totalno je poludio,oce da proda redbelly da uzme geryi-a








translation
he is totally go insane,wants to sell 10 reds and buy geryi


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

Damn that looks good, nice job man welcome to p-fury


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Sweet set up tomek and welcome to the site. I love heavily planted pygo tanks.


----------



## tomek (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## tomek (Jan 28, 2009)

added to video


----------



## Platinum Bread Man (Jun 29, 2009)

That tank is awesome. One day I shall be on par with your superb skills.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nicely planted tank Bro.


----------

